# RS4 - pictures and spec.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Geneva show debut for new 420PS Audi RS 4 Quattro saloon

Four-door version of new Audi super car debuts with race-developed V8 FSI power and new generation quattro

New Audi RS super car to make its world public debut in four-door form at the 2005 Geneva Motor Show 
Opens for UK ordering in spring 2005 - first deliveries in autumn 2005 
Powered by new 4.2-litre V8 engine with FSI direct petrol injection technology and 8,250rpm rev cut-off point 
Sports button mounted on steering wheel adjusts throttle control mapping for sharpest possible engine response when required 
420PS and 430Nm at 5,500rpm, 90 per cent of peak torque available between 2,250 and 7,600rpm 
0-62mph in 4.8 secs, 0-124mph in 16.6 secs, governed 155mph top speed 
Evolution of quattro system combined with Dynamic Ride Control used first by RS 6 quattro 
An all-new V8-powered evolution of the widely acclaimed RS 4 quattro will dominate the Audi stand at the 2005 Geneva Motor Show (March 3-13), remarkable as much for its saloon body shell as for its awe-inspiring capabilities. The first ever B-segment Audi RS saloon epitomises Vorsprung durch Technik through numerous advances including an unprecedented combination of eight-cylinder power and FSI direct petrol injection and a new generation of quattro four-wheel-drive technology.

At the heart of the RS 4 quattro is a naturally aspirated 4.2-litre V8 FSI petrol engine that delivers 420PS, equating to a highly impressive specific output of just over 100PS per litre. Maximum torque of 430Nm occurs at 5,500rpm, and 90 per cent of this peak is available from 2,250rpm all the way to 7,600rpm, though the exceptionally free revving unit is actually capable of powering on well beyond this to 8,250rpm to provide breathtaking acceleration. The 0-62mph sprint is dispatched in just 4.8 seconds, 124mph from rest on a suitable Autobahn can be seen in only 16.6 seconds and an electronically limited top speed of 155mph is easily achievable.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

There is something nice about an A4/S4/RS4 - suppose that's why I want to get an S4/A4 cab for the next car.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> There is something nice about an A4/S4/RS4 - suppose that's why I want to get an S4/A4 cab for the next car.


Yeah, you can get four girls from Falkirk in the car... :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

5


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

What, no avant?  
Still, pushing the 100bhp/litre can't be bad.
I'd always assumed the new '4 would be a blown 4.2 in the avant shell....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jonno said:


> What, no avant?
> Still, pushing the 100bhp/litre can't be bad.
> I'd always assumed the new '4 would be a blown 4.2 in the avant shell....


I'd be very surprised if they didn't - it just doesn't mention it on the press release.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Really like it!!  Wheels are very nice too.   Can't wait to see BMW's answer to this, although it may be a while before we see the all-new M3.

Check out http://www.germancarfans.com/ for more information and pictures.

Regards


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Looks fantastic! As others have said, wheels look great, and I have to say I am slowly warming to the new grille 

Great colour as well.

Be interested to see where it's priced at.

ps. they could have put a more modern mobile phone in the car :roll:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Yuk - from the front and rear it looks [email protected], IMO 

Just as Audi start sorting the dynamics, they lose the plot styling-wise

Oh, and a car kit for the 6310 - how retro


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

front looks evil, but the back looks set-square-ish!


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Cooling ducts on the front are a bit too similar to the last generation Vauxhall Vectras, the wheels are nice but a bit fussy...come back subtle Audi!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

The new grille stands out too much in bright colours IMO, think it would look better in dark colours, especially black.

Wheel look like there straight from Max Power magazine, spec sounds good though.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Really looks mean and aggressive, bet its fast!

Guess its Audis answer to the M3, wonder how successful the new RS4 will be, maybe it was worth them waiting for the E90 M3 to be release... For sure BMW will try and make the new M3 more exciting now?


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

1. Questionable styling, but I'll reserve judgement until I see the avant.
2. Interior pretty bland, and no improvement on the B5.
3. 1650kg is hardly the lightweight "sportscar" route that Audi claimed to be now taking.
4. No word on limited numbers, so it looks like poor residuals a la RS6.
5. Alloys interesting, but too bling, and not in keeping with the RS subtlety.

Unless it drives like a dream or the avant styling trumps the saloon's, then I really must say I am disappointed. Looks like I'll be keeping the B5 for a while, or even <gasp> might have to jump ship from Audi.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

God, I love my B6. What will I do when it's time to move on? Time to be off to the BMW showroom, I suppose. Bye Audi, it was nice while it lasted. Give me a ring when the shine comes off your Elizabeth Duke.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I have to say that the thought of a 100hp/litre V8 revving to 8250 rpm would make me overlook the styling


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

paulb said:


> I have to say that the thought of a 100hp/litre V8 revving to 8250 rpm would make me overlook the styling


If I was only interested in the engine, I'd by a new M5. More cylinders, more hp and, one can guess, a better "driving experience". Also doesn't look like a SAAB done up for a rap star, despite the interesting styling.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

paulb said:


> I have to say that the thought of a 100hp/litre V8 revving to 8250 rpm would make me overlook the styling


The only good thing I can say about the engine is that hopefully the FSI will improve the mpg and thus the range from the 65 lite tank. High-revving V8? I'd rather a free-revving V6.

If ever Audi modelled a car pandering to the US market, this is it :?

_edit to add constructive comments: _

If however it fixes the faults of the B5 i.e. crap brakes, understeer, long gear throw, then I too may overlook the styling. Full judegment reserved until these points are answered and I see a picture of the avant. As it is, I keep thinking MG :?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Got my autocar today and they suggest around Â£50k  too rich for my blood but an awesome looking car, I'd buy an ex demo :roll:


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

anyone seen any speculation of an RS4 cabrio ????


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

che6mw said:


> anyone seen any speculation of an RS4 cabrio ????


I should think P Diddy will order one. He can put his penguins in the back.

Word!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Audi even debated whether there should be an S4 cab. I think it's fairly certain there won't be an RS one.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Some more info. here :- http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... oryId=9937


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Has anyone got a link to a clip of a yellow RS4 doing donuts on ice/snow then driving up a steep ramp. I was shown a copy at work but didn't get the link.

Norman


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

http://www.audiworld.com/news/05/quattronight/rs4.mov

There it is.... it "rounds up" what the car can do! :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Cheers Jazz

That's the one - great watching it again 

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just recieved my latest newsletter from Evo online - a couple more pics and review (if you haven't already seen it).

HERE


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

:lol: waited ages for the vid to download and then the car does a few doughnuts in the snow and gets stuck at the top of the ramp  surely it should have gone out of sight at the top :?

Great sound though, nice colour as well 8)


----------

